# Document verification.



## dpk (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi friends.
I just wanna know this thing , i have this dough for soo many months.

Actually i was working in a organisation for about 1.5 years which was my first experience but as of now i am with a MNC for around 2.5 years.

So when it comes to verification for VISA will they check my previous employer directly or my reference is enough. Because i am not sure with my previous employer that they are maintaining proper data's about employee.

I dont have any problem with my current one.

so will my previous employment create any prob for my visa?

pls help


----------



## rightsource (Apr 16, 2013)

u mean to ask will verification would be done with previous employer or not?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

dpk said:


> Hi friends.
> I just wanna know this thing , i have this dough for soo many months.
> 
> Actually i was working in a organisation for about 1.5 years which was my first experience but as of now i am with a MNC for around 2.5 years.
> ...


I had 5 employees in my professional experience.but they gone through all my employment with enquiry.i too submitted all reference myself and my collegues.but one of my friend same as you.but he didnt meet any enquiry ..so in my point of view all depends upon luck......best of luck....


----------



## dpk (Mar 13, 2013)

rajurengith said:


> I had 5 employees in my professional experience.but they gone through all my employment with enquiry.i too submitted all reference myself and my collegues.but one of my friend same as you.but he didnt meet any enquiry ..so in my point of view all depends upon luck......best of luck....


Hi thanks for the reply,

Have one more thing to know , have they verified your experience by calling or meeting the person who's reference you have given or they directly asked those to your employer.???

And is Form16 mandatory for all employer(i mean to all years of experience) ..

pls pls reply


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

dpk said:


> Hi thanks for the reply,
> 
> Have one more thing to know , have they verified your experience by calling or meeting the person who's reference you have given or they directly asked those to your employer.???
> 
> ...


At the time of enquiry case officer called through phone me as well as my employers to find out mismatching.but god grace everything had fine to me.


----------



## dpk (Mar 13, 2013)

rajurengith said:


> At the time of enquiry case officer called through phone me as well as my employers to find out mismatching.but god grace everything had fine to me.


Sir employer in the sense the reference person which you gave or directly the company's toll free no. pls tel sir


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

dpk said:


> Sir employer in the sense the reference person which you gave or directly the company's toll free no. pls tel sir


He called the number which i provided in my documents.


----------



## raman2007sandhu (Mar 7, 2016)

*DIBP Job verification*

Hi Wissam,

Trust you well!!

I shall appreciate your valuable support in this regards.

My two old company's offices are closed now, So i have taken Statutory Declaration from my reporting managers. Now, My question is this

If DIBP or EA calls to mt reporting manager and asks about EXACT dates of employment(Start/End date), EXACT duties written in the Declaration.

Issue is this, My reporting managers might not be able to remember EXACT dates at the time of verification because they don't remember. I worked under them in 2009 to 2012.

yes, they know i worked in those companies. But i have doubt on the EXACT DATES and EXACT DUTIES to be remembered.

Plz guide me how to deal with this situation.]


----------

